# FreeBSD update: svn method



## varnie (Apr 6, 2009)

hello.

are there any tutorials/howto/etc available on subject?
thanks in advance.


----------



## dchagin (Apr 7, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/SubversionPrimer


----------



## hedwards (Apr 8, 2009)

Bear in mind that the document is a bit developer specific and the actual URLs used would be prefaced by http:// rather than svn+ssh:// for people without commit access.

I don't think the tutorial is clear on that point.


----------



## varnie (Apr 10, 2009)

headwards, thank you. 
yes, i've noticed that moment about URL.

one moment, which needs to be clarified.
suppose, i execute


> cd /usr
> su
> svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/7 src


which sources i'll get in this case? am i right that i'll get 7.1 RELEASE sources with all updates (i.e. is it 7.2 PRERELEASE sources or what?).
thanks for clarification.


----------



## varnie (Apr 13, 2009)

uppdated as described above and got FreeBSD 7.2PRERELEASE. everything is ok.


----------

